# Ask A Cop



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Everyone!!! I need to say Thankyou for all the advice!! Good and bad!! Showed my man this sight and all the feedback.... He just laughed!! I didn't tell him I got the pens though...just told him I joined the sight!! I was highly upset with some of the responses but he laughed!! I apologize for every disrespectful thing that I caused!! I am def not a groupie!! But I firmly believe that you deserve more than you get!! You know?? I teach my children to respect the law!!! You Men And Women are GOLD!!! Where I live I have taught my children that police are your friends!!! To correct any misgivings about my man.. it was here in New Haven CT!! That officers were fired on! It seems that each and every time it happens he was on detail!!! I do understand how difficult life can be!! Nothing measures up to what you all give!! Nothing!! And For all it is worth....Thankyou!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

swell.


----------

